# Router bit for crown moulding?



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m going to build a kitchen hutch based on a model that’s not available anymore. Anyway, on top of the hutch (and on other similar pieces) they install a crown moulding.
I know of many bits for cutting different profiles, but as a rule they are all “straight”. But the moulding I’m seeing is slanted, seated in an angle. Now I know about some router bases that tilt for such operation, but they are quite rare. How are furniture builders making those crown mouldings?

Edit: someone suggested that furniture manufacturers are using shapers/moulders (not routers) to perform this job. Those shapers have tilting arbours - exactly for such jobs!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the molding?


----------



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is one example from Amanda:









How to Make Furniture Crown Moldings


Making Furniture Crown Molding Crown molding provides a beautiful finishing touch to fine casework such as a chest-of-drawers, bookcase, or a secretary desk. Like all complex furniture moldings, crown molding is simply a combination of basic profiles, such as coves, beads, and ogees, jo




www.amanatool.com





And a YouTube showing tricks to create the tilted angle by cutting and adding pieces of wood:






But I’m asking why aren’t they making router bits that do the whole job of cutting the wood in an angle. All I could find was this kind of bit, that cuts straight along the face of the board:

BINGFANG-W Shank 3-3/16 Inch Reversible Crown Molding Router Bit for Woodworking 1/2 Inch Router Bits Tools BINGFANG-W Shank 3-3/16 Inch Reversible Crown Molding Router Bit for Woodworking 1/2 Inch Router Bits Tools - - Amazon.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest that a molding that large may have been cut on a large shaper.

I have seen videos of the table saw used in that way to creat a molding


----------



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

You’re probably correct. I posted about shapers with tilting arbors and moulders in my other post.
But even if you want to make smaller sized mouldings, why aren’t there router bits to finish the entire job in one pass? Or are there, and I simply didn’t find them?


----------

